# social networking marketing



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

So I made a facebook page for my honey buisness name. (Cree's Bees). I noticed the collins bee feeder used facebook advertisments,why not me setting up a page?

Has anyone else used social networking as a way to sell honey?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Lots of people use social networking to sell honey...the old-fashioned and original social networking.

Family and friends
Church members
Social/civic groups


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a facebook page for Booger Hill Bee Company. There is much potential there...but it'll take some time before it becomes a reality.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Booger Hill Bee Company, eh? Just getting a mental picture of that. Yummy.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Booger Hill Bee Company, eh? Just getting a mental picture of that. Yummy.


If you're really interested, on my website I've posted the 'Legend of Booger Hill'.


----------

